# Has anyone else seen Baguazhang practiced in mma?



## Screwaside (Feb 11, 2008)

I am honestly amazed by the fact as a stand up art this isn't practiced by more in MMA. I've seen workshops, tournaments, and just everyday classes in which a mua thai or karate guy has tried to step in and take on some of these instructers who are guys in their 60's and be absolutely toyed with. The internal power methods are so unbelievably lacking in today's mma world it's unbelievable to me that such a valuable tool would be virtually non-exsistant in the professional fight game. I believe if a fighter trained this as his stand up and excelled on his ground game he could absolutely not be beaten. If you're versed in judo you could say some of the throws are similar but in them an opponant is also dismantled with quick strikes from the internal power system. I've actually gone through practice with a friend who practices this and who is much much smaller then me and not in shape so much. The strikes created by internal power by a guy who admittingly probably can only bench 150 are overwelhming. I seen a thread about Kung Fu and why it wasn't effective basically boiled down to ground game.. Now don't get me wrong it is always to you're advantage to have a good ground game but in watching some of these workshops and watching a hell of a lot of mma too I can't even really see somebody attempting a takedown and not being totally dismantled. The entire art and the internal power make any kind of contact you're opponant initiates a vulnerability. Tim Cartmell who practiced a similar art and also earned a black belt in BJJ I had heard was training mma fighters a while back but I never heard nothing else about it.


----------



## Screwaside (Feb 11, 2008)

Jus uppin' cause I really wanna know if there are any camps training this.


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

Maybe you should post some footage because nobody knows that bauganzah is.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

UGHHHHHHHH. How is this internal bullshit still going?

Look, if you can use your chi to generate power in your punches, you should be able to use it to generate power in your clean and jerk. Do you know why we don't see old chinese guys focusing their chi and putting 300lbs over their head? Because it's bullshit.

There is no chi. Chi there is no. Go away and discuss this somewhere you won't be mercilessly flamed for it. Like not an MMA forum.


People don't use traditional(particularly internal) styles of kung fu in MMA because they would get their heads kicked about.


----------



## AstroBouncer (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

^ Lmao, that video reminds me of that Jet Li scene in Kiss of the Dragon.


----------



## AcesHigh (Mar 13, 2009)

AstroBouncer said:


>


This video pretty much made my day!


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

I mean, if you think that would work in MMA, I don't even know how to respond. Just look at it. Seriously.


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

Suvaco said:


> I mean, if you think that would work in MMA, I don't even know how to respond. Just look at it. Seriously.


lmao, he looks like the light sabre kid.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> UGHHHHHHHH. How is this internal bullshit still going?
> 
> Look, if you can use your chi to generate power in your punches, you should be able to use it to generate power in your clean and jerk. Do you know why we don't see old chinese guys focusing their chi and putting 300lbs over their head? Because it's bullshit.
> 
> ...


Dude, If one of those hit you with their palms, your freakin' head would explode!

I r srs, rly....


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

NastyNinja said:


> You are light years past the dumbest person I meet, that whole post was so bad I want to punch you in the face, it is that bad... really you are a dumb ass, FK!! can u atleast run into a door or fall down stairs so I can feel happy about spending time read and being effected by the down syndrome aura the post you spawned ejected through my screen....


If you're gonna make posts like this, don't post anymore. All you did was insult another member and add nothing worthwhile to the thread. 

If you disagree with what was said feel free to debate by posting a rebuttal but never in any circumstance make another post like that again.


On topic now. My ex girlfriends cousin used to do some lame ass style like this. We got into it once because I hated that cocksucker. Long story short, he went to sleep in 2 punches and got his jaw wired up that night.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

if anyone has seen oishi's fight in the ufc, you should quickly realize kung fu no work.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

lol all these "Chi" arts are ******* BS. they're rigged so people fall down and then when you're like "well the technique isnt effective at all" they respond by saying some shit like "Well we're just going with what the master wants us to do so we don't get seriously hurt by the technique." Seriously.


I loved that video of the Kiai master though hahah


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

Suvaco said:


> I mean, if you think that would work in MMA, I don't even know how to respond. Just look at it. Seriously.


Yeah, it's all fun to dance around like a fairy until somebody pulls a double leg and start landing elbows on your face. 

Banquazandalingalong just ain't working outside of the Japanese version of "Riverdance"


----------

